# Erscheinugsdatum des Gt Ruckus 7 in Deutschland



## Freerider2009 (1. April 2010)

Weiß vieleicht jemand wann das Bike raus kommt? 
und wie viel das kosten würde?


----------



## freerider2000 (2. April 2010)

nun ja meiner Meinung nach denke ich das dass Bike 2011 auf dem markt kommt, Preis hab ich kein Plan ( wird nicht billig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (2. April 2010)

in einem französischen bikemagazin stand was von juli 2010. 
eine anfrage bei gt selber brachte aber keine näheren infos.
zumindest soll es das bike in 2 ausstattungsvarianten geben - teuer und noch teurer...


----------



## mani.r (9. April 2010)

Hab ich heute im Netz gefunden:

http://www.gtbicycles.com/CMS/pdf/G10_2010ruckus7TechMan.pdf

Zumindest mal ein paar Daten.

Leider nicht viel zu erkennen auf dem Bild...


----------



## SpeedyR (28. April 2010)

Frisch von Sea Otter 2010

http://www.sicklines.com/2010/04/27/2010-gt-ruckus-7/


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. April 2010)

mensch is des teil genial. aber zu den daten, hab ich nu nen rechnenfehler oder hat das teil um die 180-190mm federweg am heck? da: shock stroke 64, average leverage ratio: 2,95:1 -> 188,8 mm am hinterrad...

gibts des nur als komplettrad??


----------



## mani.r (28. April 2010)

Federweg sollte bei 188 liegen.

Vom Rahmen alleine habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gelesen.

http://blogs.bikemag.com/gear/bringing-the-ruckus-back/


----------



## mani.r (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich das alles richtig gelesen haben wird es die Version1 für 3300 Euro zu kaufen geben mit der Domain.
Version 2 soll bei 3750 Euro liegen mit Totem. Gewicht liegt bei 18,6kg.
Wann es soweit sein soll ???????


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juni 2010)

Für mich bitte die schwarz-grüne Version mit der Totem ... ein geiles Teil.

Möchte jemand mein Sanction kaufen?


----------



## mani.r (28. Juni 2010)

Langsam werde ich auch ungeduldig. 
Liefertermin wäre echt mal interessant.


----------



## cyclery.de (28. Juni 2010)

Dieses Jahr werde ich genauere Informationen zu Preisen, Erscheinungsdaten usw. wohl erst zur Eurobike bekommen. Hängt mit dem Vertriebswechsel von Cycle Union zur CSG zusammen. Auf der Bike Expo Ende Juli werden von der CSG leider nur Cannondale und Mongoose ausgestellt. Möglicherweise kann man aber schon dort ein paar Infos zu GT 2011 abgreifen 

@mani.r: Kann mir diesen geringen Preisunterschied (3300 /3750 ) zwischen den beiden Modellen kaum vorstellen. Preislich - denke ich - werden sie wegen des erstarkten Euros wohl auf Dollar-Niveau liegen ($ 3300/$4500 gemäß Bikemag).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (28. Juni 2010)

Der Preis kommt mir auch etwas komisch vor aber war die letzte Info von velovert. 
Vielleicht ein Tippfehler
Könnten auch 4749 gemeint haben. Hoffe nicht - für das Geld würde ich sicher was anderes kaufen
Man wird sehen...



> GT Ruckus
> Le nouveau Ruckus 7.0 sinspire du modèle de descente Fury au niveau de ses courbes harmonieuses. Le cadre est fait de deux coques en alu 6061 soudées. Tel quel ce VTT de 180mm de débattement affiche 18kg600 sur notre balance et sors 3749  de ton compte bancaire. Lentrée de gamme saffiche à 3299 .



http://www.velovert.com/information/2723/le-salon-du-mondial-aux-deux-alpes-part.-ii


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juni 2010)

Das wäre mir dann allerdings auch zu teuer. Das Ruckus wird wohl auch kaum fast so teuer wie ein Fury sein, deshalb habe ich noch Hoffnung ;-)


----------



## cyclery.de (16. August 2010)

So, es gibt erst einmal Gewissheit: 

Ruckus 1.0 (S, M, L) - 3.999 
Ruckus 2.0 (S, M, L) - 2.999 

Auch wenn sich die Cycling Sports Group Preisänderungen wegen des schwankenden Euros vorbehält, so sind die Preise doch erst einmal sehr moderat.


----------



## mani.r (16. August 2010)

da lag ich ja mal gar nicht so weit daneben mit 3300 und 3700.
330 rauf 300 runter und schon hamma den Listenpreis.

Bin schon mal gespannt auf die Eurobike um die neuen bunten Modelle live zu sehen.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2010)

Ich fang dann schonmal an zu sparen


----------



## cyclery.de (25. September 2010)

Zumindest das 2.0er Modell ist bereits jetzt lieferbar (das 1.0er folgt wohl sehr zeitnahe) 
Der Rahmen ist optisch wirklich eine Augenweide und auch der Hinterbau macht einen sehr potenten Eindruck. Fühlt sich nicht nach "nur" 180mm Federweg an. Würde das Teil durchaus gerne mal im Bikepark testen.









(Weitere Bilder im Album)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (25. September 2010)

Sieht echt gut aus wobei die Ausstattung nicht ganz meines ist. Liese sich aber schnell ändern.
Vor 3 Monaten hätte ich es sofort gekauft.
Dank meines Unfalls geht es die nächste Zeit mehr auf Tour.
Ein reines Park Bike werde ich mir auch so schnell nicht mehr in Keller stellen - bei aller Liebe.


----------

